# Probleme mit der NZXT Sentry LXE



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (25. Januar 2012)

Ich besitze die Sentry LXE Lüftersteuerung von NZXT, aber entweder ist das Teil kaputt, oder ich mache was grundlegend falsch. 
Habe das Teil wie beschreiben eingebaut, 5 Lüfter angeschlossen und die Temp.-sensoren im Gehäuse verteilt. Dann nach dem Starten die Lüfter runtergeregelt wie es mir passt und dann traten langsam die Probleme auf: 
Teilweise gehen einfach Lüfter aus, erst laufen sie eine halbe Stunde brav auf ihrer Stufe & auf einmal bekomme ich den Alarm, dass ein Lüfter ausgefallen ist und er steht. 
Außerdem hängt sich das Teil regelmäßig auf, so dass ich ein Standbild habe und über den Resetknopf der Lüftersteuerung neustarten muss. 
Das letzte Problem zeigt sich beim hochfahren des PCs, gleich im ersten Moment laufen scheinbar manchmal nur 1-2 der Lüfter nicht an, so zeigt es mir die Steuerung jedenfalls. 

Hat die hier vielleicht noch jemand und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Edit: Zudem zeigt er auch falsche Informationen an, während die Lüfter ganz brav drehen meldet er bsp., dass sie ausgefallen sind.


----------



## Ahab (26. Januar 2012)

Das klingt mir ja schon nach Defekt.  Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls Lüftersteuerungen. Da war es normal, dass Lüfter zum Systemstart nicht sofort aus dem Kaltstart anliefen (je nach eingestellter Spannung), auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass jeder Lüfter eine andere Anlaufspannung besitzt. Diese kann im Betrieb natürlich deutlich unterschritten werden, zur Inbetriebnahme muss die anliegende Spannung jedoch größer/gleich der Anlaufspannung sein.

Wenn die LüSteu aber ganz offensichtlich Fehlalarme schmeißt (sofern bei laufenden ! Lüftern Alarm geschlagen wird) und das Display einfriert (  ), dann ist was faul im Staate Dänemark. Ich würde zur RMA raten.


----------



## the.hai (26. Januar 2012)

gut erkannt "watson"  und ich wollt mir die interne variante holen, hoffe das war nen einzelfall


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile ist das Teil glaube ich komplett hinüber, weder das display noch die Lüfter machen irgendwas.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo, wollte mir auch zuerst die LXE holen, weil die optisch schon was her macht und ja funktionell doch recht gut sein soll. Ich wurde aber schon von der Tatsache abgeschreckt, das die interne Batterie nicht so der Hit sein soll, auch wenn sie ein Akku ist.
Wollte nicht alle paar Wochen mein Case aufschrauben um sie zu Laden oder zu tauschen.

Und dein Problem hat mich jetzt etwas darin bestätigt, das es wohl doch ne andere LS wird.

Kann es bei dir vielleicht auch an der Batterie auf der Platine liegen? Wenn die zu Ende geht, werden Einstellungen usw. nicht mehr gespeichert und die LS fängt an zu spinnen.
Hast du noch Garantie? Dann einfach umtauschen.

Ich werde mir jetzt, glaub ich, die Scythe Kaze Master II holen. Die versenkbaren Regler find ich Top und das Problem mit der Anlaufspannung einiger Lüfter ist mit dieser LS gelöst, da sie, beim Start, kurzzeitig die vollen 12V bringt und erst dann runter regelt.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. Januar 2012)

Die LXE dreht auch erst auf vollen Touren beim Start, aber manchmal scheint sie einzelne Lüfter garnicht erst anzusteuern.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. Januar 2012)

Das mit der batterie war ein guter Tipp!
Zwar war sie nicht leer, hätte auch garkeine des Typs LIR2032 da gehabt, aber auf der Unterseite verdreckt. Habe das jetzt entfernt und sie läuft wieder an, vielleicht ist ja auch der Rest der Symptome darauf zurückzuführen. 
Wie der Dreck da hin kommt ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (30. Januar 2012)

Sind denn alle Kabel richtig verbunden, Stecker richtig drin?
Ich hatte mir mal beim zusammenstecken nen Pin von ner Steckverbindung raus gedrückt und es nicht gemerkt.
Anfangs lief der Lüfter dann auch, kam aber dann irgendwann zu Aussetzern, wegen Wackelkontakt.

Ansonsten würde ich die LS wirklich einfach reklamieren, sofern du noch Garantie drauf hast.

Wird wohl das einfachste sein.
MfG


----------



## Nemesis_AS (30. Januar 2012)

Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der batterie war ein guter Tipp!
> Zwar war sie nicht leer, hätte auch garkeine des Typs LIR2032 da gehabt, aber auf der Unterseite verdreckt. Habe das jetzt entfernt und sie läuft wieder an, vielleicht ist ja auch der Rest der Symptome darauf zurückzuführen.
> Wie der Dreck da hin kommt ist mir allerdings schleierhaft.



Na dann ist ja gut

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich kann mein glück grad auch noch nicht ganz fassen, ich hoffe Mal, dass es jetzt passt. Aber wie der Dreck da hin kommt würde mich schon interessieren


----------



## Nemesis_AS (30. Januar 2012)

Mich auch, aber manche Dinge im leben sollte man einfach nicht hinterfragen!
Freut mich das es jetzt funktioniert und hoffe auch das es so bleibt

MfG


----------



## Sirwhitecrow (16. November 2014)

Hallo, habe das Problem, dass keine RPM Zahlen angezeigt, zudem ist es auch so dass manche Lüfter nicht angesteuert werden.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (16. November 2014)

Grüß dich!

Welche Lüfter nutzt du an der Sentry?
Tachosignal der Lüfter geht auch wirklich an die Steuerung?

Weitere Fragen beantworte ich dir gerne, schreibe mir dann per PN 

Grüße,

Issam, NZXT Staff


----------



## muriman (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich hab auch das selbe Problem, immer wenn ich Neustart sind alle Einstellungen wieder weg, dann mach ich Batterie raus wieder rein und wieder hält es nur Paar tage!!!
Ansonsten funktioniert alles...Nur er speichert es manchmal paar Tage manchmal gar nicht!!

Habt ihr da eine Lösung? 

NXZT SENTRY LXE


----------

